# DUNKEL, KALT und HART! 1.-3.8 Schlaflos im Sattel



## Keili (5. April 2007)

Schlaflos im Sattel geht in die 3. Runde! Über 9 Stunden durch den dunklen Wald. Von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang MTB fahren am Limit.
Dieses Jahr sind wir nach Weidenthal umgezogen. Dort erwarten euch feineste Singletails und davor viel Party! Einen ersten Eindruck könnt ihr euch auf der Internetseite verschaffen. Die Anmeldungen sind offen. Ich werde regelmäßig in diesen Thread schauen um Fragen zu beantworten.
Wir freuen uns auf euch! Seid ihr mutig genug?

Keili


----------



## kopfnikka67 (5. April 2007)

Hallo erst mal und Gratulation zur HP  
Super Mucke die es da gibt 
Einzigster Wermutstropfen   Die Postergirls gibts nicht 

Grüße aus dem Südwesten

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (5. April 2007)

Danke! Was willst du mit dem fehlenden Postergil sagen?? Siehst du Bella etwa nicht? 

Dann hier nochmal 







Keili


----------



## kopfnikka67 (5. April 2007)

Keili schrieb:


> Danke! Was willst du mit dem fehlenden Postergil sagen?? Siehst du Bella etwa nicht?
> 
> Dann hier nochmal
> 
> ...



Sex Sells wussten schon die alten Römer und daher gibt es heute gleich zwei sexy Sachen aus Bayern auf die Augen: zweimal Bella, die schönste bayrische Freeride, BMX, Singlespeederin und Velo-Schauff-Besitzerin der Welt neben dem schönsten und coolsten und buntesten Poster der Fahrradgeschichte, produziert und auf Europaletten durch die Welt geschickt, vom besten Druckhaus der Welt Zauner Druck, erdacht und designed vom - wie sollte es anders sein - schönsten, schnellsten, kreativsten Design Tempel der Welt Hello Studio - die Webseiten irritieren mich etwas, allerdings sind das ja auch Künstler. *Und nein, die Telefonnummer von Bella könnt ihr nicht haben.*

Das meinte ich


----------



## Thunderbird (5. April 2007)

Komm zum Rennen, da kannst du sie Fragen.

Ich schaue mal, ob wir es dieses Jahr wieder schaffen.
Eigentlich ist da zeitgleich das Event am Nürburgring.
Mal sehen. Geil war's letzes Jahr und wenn die Strecke 
diesmal noch etwas anspruchsvoller wird...

Cooles Plakat übrigens. Ich kann mir nur aus unerfindlichen
Gründen den Text nicht merken. 

Thb


----------



## Keili (6. April 2007)

Bei euch ist es ja auch nie dunkel!
Anspruchsvoller wird die Strecke und viel weniger Waldautobahnen. Selbst die sind dort deutlich "schlechter" als in Thaleichweiler-Fröchen.
Würde uns freuen, wenn ihr kommt.

Keili


----------



## bella (11. April 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Ich schaue mal, ob wir es dieses Jahr wieder schaffen.
> ...


na hoffentlich, Thb ... ohne Supernovas keine Sonnenbrillen bei Nacht


----------



## J!ass (27. April 2007)

Hätte da mal ne Frage. Bin quasi noch Neuling in Sachen MTB, aber trotzdem reizt mich das Event. Sollte ich das lieber lassen, oder können da auch ambitionierte Leute mitmachen?


----------



## Keili (27. April 2007)

Kein Problem! Solange du auf dem RAd sitzen kannst, kannst du da auch fahren! Es gibt vor dem Rennen eine geführte Runde bei Tageslicht. Solltest du widererwartend dabei merken, dass das nix ist, feuerst du die Andern halt an und bekommst deine Kohle zurück.

Keili


----------



## Kelme (27. April 2007)

Es gibt dort so ambinionierte Leute, dass man das Gefühl hat ein Laserschwert knallt von hinten durch einen durch.
Andere sind so ambinioniert, dass sie genüsslich durch die Nacht fahren, die Einsamkeit im Wald genießen, den Regen auf sich prasseln lassen und genauso ins Ziel kommen.


Kelme - jede Runde ist anders


----------



## J!ass (27. April 2007)

Also fahren kann ich schon und ich mach auch hin und wieder mal Touren ins Gelände, aber Pro bin ich noch nich 
Also zum Anfeuern werdet ihr euch dann doch andere Leute suchen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. April 2007)

J!ass schrieb:


> ...aber Pro bin ich noch nich ...


Du glaubst gar nicht, wie weit ich vom *Pro* weg bin!


Kelme - Freizeitradler


Edith sagt: Von Mainz her ist es eh nur ein kleiner Schritt für die Menschheit, aber ein großer für den Teilnehmer (oder umgekehrt?)


----------



## OliT (27. April 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt dort so ambinionierte Leute, dass man das Gefühl hat ein Laserschwert knallt von hinten durch einen durch.
> Andere sind so ambinioniert, dass sie genüsslich durch die Nacht fahren, die Einsamkeit im Wald genießen, den Regen auf sich prasseln lassen und genauso ins Ziel kommen.



Turn 1 - auf einer Endorphinwelle durch die Nacht. Wer sich das entgehen lässt kann nicht normal gepolt sein...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2007)

Kann es wirklich sein, dass die Strecke _*da *_lang geht? 
Man sieht keinen Fernsehturm. Kein Zeltdach. Keine menschliche Behausung weit und breit? Keine Ruine der Schaffenskraft aus vergangener Stahl kochender Zeit?
Da ist es ja sackdunkel und der Weg sieht nicht nach Autobahn aus.


Kelme - wir werden sehen, was wir davon haben.


----------



## Freund Hein (3. Mai 2007)

keili .. ich warte immer noch auf die poster die ich bekommen sollte .. und wenn ich denn kommen sollte ich habe ja bereits an andere stelle geschrieben das dort 3 weiter events stattfinden welche meine gegenwart beduerftigen ..

aber sis kommet immer mehr in den vordergrund .. 

kann man sich eigentlich als team anmelden?


----------



## Keili (4. Mai 2007)

Ähm alle PLakete sind raus. HAb aber och welche. Keien Ahnung ob ich dir welche übersand habe.
Als Team kann mann sich problemlos melden. Allerdings muss jedes Mitglied sich einzeln anmeleden (oder halt einer die DAten von allen eingben) damit cih die Haftungsausschlüsse vorbereiten kann. Ich denke das ist auch in Eurem INteresse dann geht nämlich die Startnummernübernahme schön schnell.
Wenn du noch PLakate willst, danns chreib mir hier nochmal ne PN mit deiner Adresse.

Keili


----------



## Lara Soft (5. Mai 2007)

Ja, denn sie sind gut und schön.






Super praktisch! Faltbar. 
Abwaschbar. 
Preiswert und (!)
SAUbillig.






Einfach unvergleichlich. Zieren jeden Mann und jedes Haus.

Jeder sollte mindestens eines zum Aufhängen haben.


Holt sie Euch* JETZT!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (6. Mai 2007)

Laraschatzi, die Plakate gibt es nicht einfach so für Jeden! Die sollen erstmal Bikeläden und ähnliches schmücken, damit auch möglichst viele Leute kommen und wir die Rechnungen nicht aus eigener Tasche zahlen müssen 
Ich werde die Reste aber auf jeden Fall mitbringen zum Rennen und dann schaun wir mal, was wir damit machen.

Keili


----------



## Lara Soft (6. Mai 2007)

Keili schrieb:


> Laraschatzi, die Plakate gibt es nicht einfach so für Jeden! Die sollen erstmal Bikeläden und ähnliches schmücken, damit auch möglichst viele Leute kommen und wir die Rechnungen nicht aus eigener Tasche zahlen müssen
> ...
> Keili





Ja, was glaubst denn du, was ich damit ausdrücke wenn ich sage, jeder soll MIN DESTENS EINES ZUM AUFHÄNGEN haben?
SpreschischSuahelioddawas.

:wirsinddochnichdiewohlfahrt:


----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. Juni 2007)

Verdammt, wieso eigentlich drei so nette Termine an einem Wochenende 

Leider bin ich schon für Duisburg verplant. Das ist einfach Ehrensache als Zonenrandbewohner 

Das Programm und das Rennnen klingen echt super. Nächstes Jahr bin ich 100% dabei, wehe Ihr legt den Termin wieder auf Duisburg.

Viel Spaß
Der böse Wolf


----------



## Kelme (18. Juni 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> ...
> Das Programm und das Rennnen klingen echt super. Nächstes Jahr bin ich 100% dabei, wehe Ihr legt den Termin wieder auf Duisburg.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> Der böse Wolf



Das Programm ist definitiv super!
Kleine Korrektur: Duisburg hat auf den SIS-Termin gelegt . Sorum wird ein Satz draus.


Kelme - wider dem Terminhopping


----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. Juni 2007)

Da entschuldige ich mich natürlich für meine unpräzise Ausdrucksweise 

Das Resultat bleibt das Gleiche


----------



## Keili (2. Juli 2007)

So noch 4 Wochen!!
Das Höhenprofil und sogar die Strecke sind jetzt auf der Seite. Denjenigen, die jetzt hinfahren und Abkürzungen suchen wollen, sei gesagt: Keien Chance! Unser Lieblingskelme wohnt 50m von der Strecke weg und wenn der keine Möglickeiten zum Abkürzen kennt, dann gibt es keine. 
Auf dem Satelitenbild von der Strecke kann man auch sehr schön sehen, dass die Strecke zu mindesten 95% durch den dichten Wald geht. Ein Traum!

Anmelden nicht vergessen, wir können nicht garantieren, dass wir für Nachmelder vor Ort noch Plätze haben! Zur Zeit haben wir doppelt so viele Einzelstarter, wie in den letzten Jahren. Einige haben wohl keien Lust mehr die Freude zu teilen 

Keili


----------



## Kelme (14. Juli 2007)

Frisch vom Metzger, Bäcker und das Bier wird auch nicht alt.






Kelme - noch drei Wochen


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (16. Juli 2007)

wieviele Teilnehmer sind eigentlich inzwischen am Start?
Achja und noch ne Frage ... Ihr habt ja gesagt, man kann an der Streck Zelten ... ist Grillen auch noch drin


----------



## Kelme (16. Juli 2007)

Es gibt auf dem offiziellen Zeltplatz - das ist die Ruhezone - eine Feuerstelle. Wenn die Wetterlage dem Revierförster gefälllt, erlaubt er dort auch das Feuermachen. Da Kelme die Finger im Spiel hat, wird das Wetter mit Sicherheit so bescheiden, dass er gefahrlos ein Großfeuer genehmigen kann.

In der Start-/Ziel-/Wechsel-/Verpflegungszone kann man auch Zelten, aber *kein* Feuer machen. Die zweite Feuerstelle ist zwischen den Gebäuden der Zentrale des Wahnsinns.


Kelme - Anzahl Starter? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (17. Juli 2007)

alles klar, dass heißt dann soviel wie grillen am zelt is nicht erlaubt ... auch gut ^^ dann müssen wir uns eben anders verpflegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (17. Juli 2007)

Wenn ihr euer Zelt direkt neben die Feuerstelle stellt.....

Starter? Ich verrate mal soviel, bis jetzt mehr als doppelt so viele Voranmeldungen, wie letztes Jahr und da hat sich die Zahl der Starter am Renntag verdoppelt. Außerdem musste ich meien Meldetabelle im Bereich Einzelstarter erweitern. Die war nur auf 50 eingerichtet 

Keili


----------



## Kelme (17. Juli 2007)

Wie kommen die nur auf die Idee, dass irgendjemand hungrig nach Hause geht? Wie Keili sagt: Stellt euer Zelt auf dem Zetplatz in die Nähe des Feuers und du kannst soviele veganische Wildschweine grillen wie du willst.

@Keili: Soll ich den Start-/Ziel-/Camping-/...lageplan hier auch reinstellen?



Kelme - Wadenzerrung


----------



## cpetit (19. Juli 2007)

So, habe mich gerade angemeldet.

Wollte letztes Jahr schon bei euch starten, ist aber eine andere Veranstaltung dazwischen gekommen.

Also bis dann


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Juli 2007)

Es hat mich nicht losgelassen also hab ich´s gemacht.
Warte nur noch auf die Bestätigung .
Cu in the dark
Shine on


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (24. Juli 2007)

jo hau mal den lageplan auch hier rein ... würde mich interessieren ...

hab mal noch ne Frage ... wie siehts denn mit dem TShirt aus, das auf der SiS HP ist?


----------



## Keili (24. Juli 2007)

Bestätigungen kommen am Fratag Abend!
Das Shirt wird es zu kaufen geben bei SiS. LAgeplan usw. Gibt es ALLES auf unserer Seite. Siehe Sigantur 

Keili


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (24. Juli 2007)

könnt noch ein plakat im "bikeladen meines Vertrauens" aufhängen ... interesse?


----------



## Keili (24. Juli 2007)

Danke aber das wird wohl nixmehr. Die Onlineanmeldung wird eh nächtse Woche dicht gemacht.

Keili


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (24. Juli 2007)

alles klar ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (27. Juli 2007)

Es wird knapp! Ich habe nurno 2 Einzelstaretrpläze zu vergeben. Bei den Zeierteams auch nurnoch 5! 

Keili


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2007)

Was geht wann am kommenden Wochenende bei Schlaflos im Sattel? Austragungsort ist eh klar: Weidenthal/Pfalz.

Freitag, 03. August 2007

11:00 Uhr Carbo-Loading bei Tim im Birkenhof. Das findet jeder und es gibt Handyempfang.
14:00 Uhr Start der Touren für SSp'ler und Nicht-SSp'ler durch den Pfälzerwald
16:00 Uhr Tässchen Kaffee und Küchlein auf dem Festivalgelände im Erdbeertal
21:00 Uhr Worldtour "Schlammbein" - Dunkel, kalt und laut - Erdbeertal. Der Eintritt ist frei.

Samstag, 04. August 2007

09:00 Uhr Frühstück auf dem Festivalgelände
11:00 Uhr Erste Streckenbefahrung für Frühaufsteher
12:00 Uhr Mittagessen beim FC Wacker Weidenthal
14:00 Uhr Critical Mass Weidenthal - kleiner Radausflug durch den Ort zum Festivalgelände
15:00 Uhr Zentralpfälzerwaldsinglespeedmeisterschaften
16:00 Uhr Zweite Streckenbefahrung für Spätaufsteher
18:00 Uhr Keiner mehr auf den Trails
18:00 Uhr Deadline für irgendwelche Nachmeldungen
20:00 Uhr Ende der Startnummernausgabe
20:52 Uhr Start "Schlaflos im Sattel"

Sonntag, 05. August 2007

05:59 Uhr Ende des Rennens
06:00 Uhr Frühstück für alle
07:00 Uhr Siegerehrung

Sollte es überraschenderweise noch Änderungen geben, werden diese vermeldet. Nachmeldungen sind nur noch äußerst begrenzt möglich. Derzeit wollen alleine 60 Einzelstarter auf die Strecke. Da wir uns einer Quote von einem Teilnemer pro 100 Meter Strecke nähern (Einer, Zweier- und Viererteams), muss Platz geschaffen werden. Soll ja kein Gedränge geben. Man/frau soll das Gefühl von "alleine im Wald" haben. 
Alle Informationen  unter Schlaflos im Sattel. Da gibt es auch alle Infos zum Rennen, zur Strecke, zu den Teams, zu ... .
Wer das Rennen nicht fahren will, kann gerne bei allen anderen Aktionen vorbei schauen. 


Kelme - Heimlichtrainierer


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (30. Juli 2007)

hört sich doch perfekt an ...
mal noch ne frage ^^ ... wie siehts mit "Minderjährigen" aus? irgendwelche Diskriminierungen bezüglich dem Starten bei SiS? =)
Bei manchen Rennen braucht man eine Einverständniserklärung der Eltern oder so ein Quatsch ... bei euch auch?


----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2007)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> ...
> Bei manchen Rennen braucht man eine *Einverständniserklärung der Eltern* oder so ein Quatsch ... bei euch auch?



Keili, Phaty! Hilfe!! Er hat das Unwort gesagt. Da kriege ich immer Ausschlag und einen totalen Allergieschub. Ich denke der Blutpass der UCI und das letzte Testprotokoll des BDR werden genügen.


Kelme - Mensch Keili. Sach doch watt!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (30. Juli 2007)

Ist nun endlich endlich Wochenende !?


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (30. Juli 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Keili, Phaty! Hilfe!! Er hat das Unwort gesagt. Da kriege ich immer Ausschlag und einen totalen Allergieschub. Ich denke der Blutpass der UCI und das letzte Testprotokoll des BDR werden genügen.



okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt ... das sind ja genau die dinge die ich eh immer zur hand hab ^^ 

p.s: endlich mal vernünftige veranstalter, die auf den ganzen schnick schnack verzichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (31. Juli 2007)

Wie sieht es mit Verpflegung auf der Strecke aus?

Wie werden die Runden gezählt?


----------



## Kelme (31. Juli 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Verpflegung auf der Strecke aus?
> 
> Wie werden die Runden gezählt?


Auf der Strecke gibt es nur dann Verpflegung, wenn die Wildsau auf der Stelle tot ist, die sich dir in den Weg stellt. An der Strecke gibt es im Start-/Zielbereich die übliche, ungenießbare Verpflegungsstation (und für Notfälle - und nur für die - ein Häppchen an der Hauptkontrollstelle.

Ich fürchte die Runden werden vollelektronisch mit Transponder und Einzelrundenauswertung gezählt. Ein Werk der Hölle.


Kelme


----------



## Kelme (3. August 2007)

*Achtung Ente*

Trotz Telefoninterview und Empfehlung, auf welcher Homepage alles steht, hat die Rheinpfalz ein falsches Datum für das Rennen "Schlaflos im Satttel" in der heutigen Ausgabe der Mittelhaardter Rundschau stehen. Das Rennen ist von Samstag, 04.08.2007 auf Sonntag, den 05.08.2007. Das angegebene Datum der Zeitung will ich gar nicht nennen.


Kelme - ich fass' es nicht


----------



## sash73 (5. August 2007)

nur noch geil das rennen gewesen   das erste mal nachts gefahren,und so viel spaß gehabt.der flow durch die nacht war super geil 

danke nochma an die veranstalter,die gleich kamen nachdem ich gestürzt war,und sich nach meiner gesundheit erkundigt haben!!!!! die schürfwunden haben sich voll gelohnt,bei der geilen platzierung(3ter im 4er team)

das war ein super event und eine super orga!!!!bleibt und macht weiter so   

nächstes jahr auf alle fälle wieder.darf man sich net entgehen lassen   

mfg sash


----------



## Thunderbird (5. August 2007)

Hi Sascha, 

Glückwunsch zur guten Platzierung!
Mein Bruder hat mir schon alles erzählt.
 

Echt schade, dass das Rennen dieses Jahr mit gleich zwei 24H-Rennen zuammenfiel, 
sonst wäre ich auch wieder gekommen. Nächste Jahr dann vielleicht.

Thb


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (5. August 2007)

war einfach nur geil das rennen ... bin nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder dabei, nur diesmal als 4er team ^^
auch die leute waren super ... hatte einmal n platten, sofort hat jeder der vorbei gefahren ist gefragt ob alles OK ist .. GEIL ....


----------



## Keili (6. August 2007)

Lange Dankensreden kommen mir noch nicht auf die Tastatur. Das war eindeutig zu wenig Nachtruhe in den letzten Tagen.

Also kurz: Danke an alle, die da waren! War klasse mit euch!

Bilder haben wir hier bis jetzt schon knapp über 500.

Ergebnisslisten sind in der Mache und werden bis Ende der Woche hier zu finden sein. www.schlaflosimsattel.de ist grade irgendwie tot. Da arbeiten wir aber auch dran und haben halt mal eben die Hintertür aufgesperrt.

Keili


----------



## zeitweiser (6. August 2007)

Ein super Event habt Ihr da aufgestellt. 
Hab schon lange nicht mehr so viele Wahnsinnige auf einem Haufen gesehen. 
Die Strecke wurde von Runde zu Runde schwerer und wenn ich mir das jetzt mit einem Gang vorstelle,na dann mal gute Nacht.
Mein großer Respekt an alle die das durchgezogen haben.
Für mich war außerhalb des Rennens Bouzuki das  absolute Highlight.
Um 17:00 Uhr mit einem Sack voll Teilen angereist hat er mit der Unterstützung von weiteren Helfern sein Rad zusammengezimmert und war pünktlich zum Start fertig.
Wieviel Prozent der Fahrer waren eigentlich Eingänger?


----------



## Kelme (6. August 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Bruder hat mir schon alles erzählt.
> 
> ...


Wirklich? Wenn das mal kein Gerücht ist .


Kelme


----------



## Thunderbird (7. August 2007)

_Alles!_
Ihr Perverslinge.
 

Nächstes Jahr komme ich auch wieder.
Dann aber mit nur einem Gang

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (8. August 2007)

Ergebnisse sind ausgewertet!

Endergebnisse gesamt

Endergebnisse nach Kategorie

Alle Zeiten nach Plazierungen 

Alle Zeiten nach Startnummern

und noch ein paar Bilderchen

Top Teams

und viele neue Bilder bei Flickr...

Keili


----------



## Eisenfahrer (8. August 2007)

Anmerkung meinerseits als Zahlenverdreher:

Da sind ein paar wenige Teamnamen vertauscht. Sorry!
Ist schon korrigiert und wird wohl heute abend noch neu hochgeladen. Die Zuordnung der Zeiten zu den Startnummern stimmt aber.

Gruß
reiner


----------



## Keili (8. August 2007)

So jetzt sind die richtigen Namen zu den Nummern online!

Danke Reiner!

Keili


----------



## Der böse Wolf (9. August 2007)

Wie lang war eine Runde und wieviel Höhenmeter hatte sie?


----------



## Kelme (9. August 2007)

10,6 km - ca. 220 Hömes


K.


----------



## Kelme (10. August 2007)

Fotos:














Kelme


----------



## phaty (12. August 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> Echt schade, dass das Rennen dieses Jahr mit gleich zwei 24H-Rennen zuammenfiel,
> sonst wäre ich auch wieder gekommen. Nächste Jahr dann vielleicht.



Tut mir leid, geht leider nicht, letztes Jahr haben sie die Wildschweine über Team Supernova beschwert - zu hell! Und an den Wildschweinen kommt man in der Pfalz politisch nicht vorbei!


----------



## DerAlex (13. August 2007)

Alex war dieses Jahr in Duisburg - trotz der freundlichen Einladung von Rainer (danke)  -  weil gleich drei Kollegen, die eigentlich hätten fahren sollen/wollen, ausfiehlen und ich mich als allerletzter Notnagel angeboten hatte. 
Nächstes Jahr vielleicht. Das SIS dauert auch nicht ganz so lang. Immerhin habe ich jetzt ne Beleuchtung, die auch leuchtet...


----------



## easymtbiker (13. August 2007)

"DUNKEL, KALT und HART! 3.-5.8 Schlaflos im Sattel"

ist das "schlaflos im sattel" so hart wie ein 24h, nur dass man erst abends startet und wenn es hell wird, ist es schon vorbei? also 24h rennen light?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. August 2007)

Die Strecke ist anders.
Es ist meistens dunkel. Ausnahme: Teile der ersten und letzten Runde.
Es ist immer kalt (und meistens auch nass).
Keine Ahnung, wie es sich im Vergleich zu einem 24h-Rennen anfühlt, aber davon gibt es ja genug.


K.


----------



## phaty (13. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> "DUNKEL, KALT und HART! 3.-5.8 Schlaflos im Sattel"
> 
> ist das "schlaflos im sattel" so hart wie ein 24h, nur dass man erst abends startet und wenn es hell wird, ist es schon vorbei? also 24h rennen light?









Kommt drauf an - wenn Du wie ein richtiger Mann Freitags um 22 Uhr mit SiS anfängst und die Headbanger-Wertung mitfährst, dann ist SiS natürlich doppelt so hart wie ein 24h-Rennen. Allerdings werden bei uns keine gefährlichen Stellen mit Scheinwerfern beleuchtet. 
Aber Leute die  fallen bei uns eh vom Rad!


----------



## cpetit (13. August 2007)

Von Strecke ist sie um vieles härter  

Die 24 h Rennen haben kaum Höhenmeter und keine Trails.

Habe ich mal gehört.

z.B.
Duisburg 7,7 Kilometer, 70 Höhenmeter


----------



## DerAlex (13. August 2007)

Das einzige 24h Rennen, das ich kenne, ist Duisburg. Als Schwarzwälder ist die Strecke sehr einfach. 
Das ist aber auch gut so. Es sollen ja nicht nur die Guten fahren. Das kann ja niemand ernsthaft wollen. Erstens würde sich das für den Veranstalter nicht lohnen und total langweilig wärs auch. 

Wegen mir könnten es schon deutlich mehr Höhenmeter sein. Ist ne totale Drückerstrecke. Die Schnellen waren aber wirklich schnell!

Aber ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Leute es kosten würde, wenn die Stecke auch noch technisch anspruchsvoll wäre. Der Krankenwagen fährt eh im Halbstundentakt. Allein an einer an sich harmlosen aber flachen Steintreppe, die man mit Schwung ohne zu Bremsen runterfahren konnte (auch mit einem abgeschlunzten Semiklassiker mit 60mm Federgabel) muss es alle 15 Minuten einen Sturz gegeben haben. Einige echte Männer sind die auch ganz manierlich mit Starrgabel gefahren. 

Besonders am Morgen muss man schon mehr aufpassen. Da sind etliche schon unkonzentriert. 

In München ist selbst ein Tinker Juarez so übel gestürzt, dass er aufgeben musste und die Stecke soll ja auch eher untechnisch sein.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. August 2007)

hihi! da werfe ich was leicht provokaitves in die runde und schon proteste!  

also... bin 2005 sis mitgefahren, fand die strecke gleich schwer wie duisburg. und für zukünfitge streckenvergleiche (und meine anwesenheit) wäre es natürlich gut, wenn der termin nicht mit dem 24h duisburg oder neustadt marathon zusammen fallen würde....


----------



## Kelme (13. August 2007)

Duisburg geht 2008 auf später und Neustadt (bist du dieses Jahr nicht mitgefahren) wird wohl auch eher 'ne Woche hintendran liegen. Ich habe nur noch keinen gefunden, der Duisburg, Neustadt und das SiS in einen Topf geworfen hat, um dann zu schauen, wie das alles in einen Terminkalender passt. 
Interessant wäre deine Teilnahme schon. Die 13 braucht noch Gegner. Ansonsten kannst du die Keimzelle für ein schnelles Team "Lokalforum Pfälzerwald und vorgelagerte Halbmetropolen" bilden. Die Singelspeed-SRAMs hätten bestimmt viel Spass.


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaty (13. August 2007)

Kelme die Solo-Klasse ist doch eh schon ausverkauft!


----------



## Kelme (13. August 2007)

Schon wieder?


----------



## easymtbiker (13. August 2007)

okay, wenn phaty dabei ist, wird`s hart! aber den hädbänger- wettbewerb gewinne ich gegen dich (dank etwas mehr haare auf dem kopf) 
 

die rundenzeiten- grafik ist super! da wird ja jede schwäche gleich aufgedeckt! aber 13 ist schon  krass gefahren, wenn man überlegt: gesamt platz 10!


----------



## Quantic (14. August 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die 13 braucht noch Gegner.


gerüchten zuvolge, wird es wohl keine witere Titelverteidigung geben...


----------



## phaty (14. August 2007)

Quantic schrieb:


> gerüchten zuvolge, wird es wohl keine witere Titelverteidigung geben...



Moment! Die Pokale sind graviert bis 2013! Das kann er vergessen ... !


----------



## toncoc (14. August 2007)

Quantic schrieb:


> gerüchten zuvolge, wird es wohl keine witere Titelverteidigung geben...




ich habe ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht, nächstes jahr ambitioniert zu starten.


----------



## phaty (14. August 2007)

Der 13er fährt auf jeden Fall - der kann doch garnicht ohne SiS-Solo! Wen will der den verarschen!? Aber vorsicht! Olli hat schon die Nummer 23 beantragt - und erhalten! Der wird bis dahin 72 Kilo wiegen. Und er wird angreifen ...


----------



## toncoc (14. August 2007)

phaty schrieb:


> Der 13er fährt auf jeden Fall - der kann doch garnicht ohne SiS-Solo! Wen will der den verarschen!? Aber vorsicht! Olli hat schon die Nummer 23 beantragt - und erhalten! Der wird bis dahin 72 Kilo wiegen. Und er wird angreifen ...



hahahaha

23, das totale desaster, oder ist die angepeilte rundenzahl?
ich beantrage hiermit die 117


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2007)

die einzelplätze scheinen ja schnell weg zu gehen. wollte mich gerade schon anmelden, aber als ich das gelesen habe:


phaty schrieb:


> Aber vorsicht! Olli hat schon die Nummer 23 beantragt - und erhalten! Der wird bis dahin 72 Kilo wiegen. Und er wird angreifen ...


  .... werde ich wohl von einer teilnahme absehen- da hab ich doch eh keine chance!


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> die einzelplätze scheinen ja schnell weg zu gehen. wollte mich gerade schon anmelden, aber als ich das gelesen habe:
> .... werde ich wohl von einer teilnahme absehen- da hab ich doch eh keine chance!


Also doch einen "Kurpfalz-Vierer"? Ist ja keine Schande, sich der geballten Macht und Energie der 23 zu ergeben.


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaty (14. August 2007)

Nee im Vierteam ich weiss nicht ... da muss er ja gegen SRAM-Barbie fahren - und wer verliert schon gerne gegen Frauen?


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2007)

phaty schrieb:


> da muss er ja gegen SRAM-Barbie fahren


das sind ja richtige frauen! und keine singlespeed- tunten in frauenkleider 
ok, dann schaue ich mal ob ich das team IG SPÄM zusammen bekomme!


----------



## zeitweiser (15. August 2007)

Bin zwar noch kein 24h Rennen gefahren , kann aber sagen, daß die 9 Std in der Dunkelheit und Kälte schon ein Prüfung darstellen.
Ab 2 Uhr wurde auf der Strecke richtig einsam .Nur ein einsames Männlein , der mit seiner Lampe den Einstieg in den Zieldownhill beleuchtet hatte ,hat tapfer die Stellung gehalten .Keine Ahnung wer den dort noch motiviert hat.
Der Anspruch der Strecke war nicht unerheblich und im Morgengrauen freute man sich das Ganze nocheinmal bei Tageslicht zu sehen und dann war schon aus.


----------



## OliT (19. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und für zukünfitge streckenvergleiche (und meine anwesenheit) wäre es natürlich gut, wenn der termin nicht mit dem 24h duisburg oder neustadt marathon zusammen fallen würde....


Du kommst gefälligst! Ende der Diskussion!

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## kopfnikka67 (2. Januar 2008)

Dann mach ich mal 2008 den Anfang  
Sofern wir von Phaty eine Einreisegehnemigung nach Weidenthal bekommen, wird das IBC DIMB Racing Team "Harte Jungs?!" auch 2008 am Start sein.
Können es jetzt schon kaum erwarten, all die Teamvorstellungen auf der HP zu lesen 
Ähhhh Tschuldigung, natürlich kann von uns keiner lesen, sondern nur Bilder von Bella ansehen


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Januar 2008)

Soloplätze sind fast ausgebucht.
Termin ist das Wochenende vom 01.08-03.08 2008
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/
Hier nochmal unser Bericht aus dem letzten Jahr.
http://www.alpencross.com/d522_schlaflos-im-sattel-sis-2007.html
Ich kann nur sagen


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (3. Januar 2008)

Dieses SiS hört sich interessant an,

das wäre der dritte Event der am ersten Augustwochenende stattfindet und an dem ich Interesse habe. Och menno.


----------



## Kelme (3. Januar 2008)

Irgendwann wirst du sich für die richtige Seite entscheiden müssen. Tue es schnell, bevor es zu spät ist ...

Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, wenn du mit einem C'dale kommst. Es ist ja eh dunkel


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (3. Januar 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, wenn du mit einem C'dale kommst. Es ist ja eh dunkel


  Gibts auch Eis beim SiS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (2. Februar 2008)

Nachschlag! Nachdem die ersten Startplatze (50 Solo / 50 2er / 50 4er) innerhalb von 4 Wochen schon weg waren (und das 8 Monate vor dem Start), haben wir nochmal nachgelegt. 
Wer auf jeden FAll dabei sein will sollte jetzt schnell sein! Frische Startplätze gibt es frühestens im Mai wieder und dann auch nur, wenn Starter auf ihren Platz verzichten.

Keili


----------



## Der böse Wolf (6. Februar 2008)

Tach,

Ich hab zwar Eure ganze Homepage inklusive Schlammbein Lieder durchsucht und ausprobiert, habe aber weder die Startgebühr finden können noch, wo ich Euch die ganze Kohle hinüberweisen soll. 

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,
hab mal die Homepage und alles durchsucht, aber bin zum Thema "Stromaggregat" net wirklich fündig geworden ... wie schauts damit aus? letztes Jahr waren die ja erlaubt ... dieses Jahr auch wieder? ne kurze Info wäre nett ;-)


----------



## kopfnikka67 (23. Juli 2008)

Das soll dort 
*Dunkel, kalt und hart *
sein 
Die Lichtquelle Deines Handydisplays sollte doch ausreichen 

Cu


----------



## phaty (23. Juli 2008)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mal die Homepage und alles durchsucht, aber bin zum Thema "Stromaggregat" net wirklich fündig geworden ... wie schauts damit aus? letztes Jahr waren die ja erlaubt ... dieses Jahr auch wieder? ne kurze Info wäre nett ;-)



Unser Service ist bekanntlich unschlagbar!


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (23. Juli 2008)

okay alles klar ^^ da hab ich vll doch was übersehn ... ^^ danke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaty (23. Juli 2008)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> okay alles klar ^^ da hab ich vll doch was übersehn ... ^^ danke ...




NEIN ich habs Extra für Dich geschrieben!!!
Danke für den Hinweis ...


----------



## sash73 (25. Juli 2008)

hallo leute und phaty

noch ne woche und das event steigtjuhu........dann gots rät rund.sell wird wiedr en spaß wärre.

hoff giebt wiedr dje guete wurscht z esse!!!!


----------



## phaty (25. Juli 2008)

Worschd ist gesichert, Bier steht kalt, Sonne wurde befohlen, denkt dran: Frauenkleider nicht vergessen - oder halt mal nackisch fahren ... Die Preise gehen wie immer nicht für die Sieger weg ... !!!


----------



## sash73 (25. Juli 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> Worschd ist gesichert, Bier steht kalt, Sonne wurde befohlen, denkt dran: Frauenkleider nicht vergessen - oder halt mal nackisch fahren ... Die Preise gehen wie immer nicht für die Sieger weg ... !!!




stimmt in der pfalz häs des worschddas nackisch fahre han i voll verpasstgab ja eh schäne foxmol sehe was es dieses mol bie eich giet

frei mie dolle druff....wenns entlich los got...

grieße sash (einer von den vampirjägern)


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (26. Juli 2008)

wie schautsen eigentlich mit "nachthemden" aus? gibts sowas ach dies johr wieda?


----------



## phaty (26. Juli 2008)

dieses Jahr gibt es noch mal die alten Leibchen (weil noch 30 Stk in XXL übrig sind weil ich fett bin und glaube auch dass alle anderen ebenfalls fett sein sollten!)
Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann wieder neues Geschmeide!

Jeder Teilnehmer geht 2008 mit nem Trinkgefäß nach Hause.


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (26. Juli 2008)

gibts des auch als bierglas?


----------



## phaty (26. Juli 2008)

Das IST ein Bierglas Du Pussy oder was würdest Du da raus trinken... na? na?? NA???


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (26. Juli 2008)

okay wenn man es so sieht dann ist es natürlich ein bierglaß ... mit viel phantasie ...


----------



## bofh (27. Juli 2008)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> okay wenn man es so sieht dann ist es natürlich ein bierglaß ... mit viel phantasie ...


Für den Anfang nicht schlecht.
Jetzt noch mal - ABER MIT BEGEISTERUNG, WENN ICH BITTEN DARF, LADY!

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawkxxl (27. Juli 2008)

okay ...

JUHUUUU ... EIN SIS 08 BIERGLASS .... ENDLICH, DARAUF HAB ICH SCHON MEIN LEBEN LANG GEWARTET ... DANKE PHATY ... 

besser so?


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

bis zum Danke Phaty hab ich es Dir abgekauft!

Schleimer ... !

Nächstes Jahr - Biergläser


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (27. Juli 2008)

okay, nächstes jahr echte biergläßer isn deal ... ^


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

Du lutschst doch eh wieder nur am Gelbeutelchen rum und lässt Dir von Deinen versklavten Teamkollegen Teeaufgüsse bereiten!
Aber hier den Harten markieren ...


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (27. Juli 2008)

psssssst ... das sollst du nicht allen verraten ... das hab ich dir im vertrauen erzählt ... ich hab extra meine badewanne ausgebaut um sie an der strecke aufzustellen und ein heißes bad zu nehmen ...


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Juli 2008)

Gibts oben am Einstieg in den Wurzeltrail dieses Jahr wieder Warmes und Kaltes?


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Gibts oben am Einstieg in den Wurzeltrail dieses Jahr wieder Warmes und Kaltes?



Die hatten da Kaffee??????????
Das kann so nicht weiter gehen!
Ausserdem wurde mir berichtet Kathrin hätte fast 1 Stunde gebraucht um 4 Flaschen Bier loszuwerden.
Jetzt macht mir hier mal nicht alle auf Hart - ihr könnt ruhig zugeben, dass Euch Tee lieber wäre!!!

Habt ihr schon Wettervorhersagen geschaut? 

Badehosen nicht vergessen ... dumdidumdiduu ... !


----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Wettervorhersagen geschaut?
> 
> Badehosen nicht vergessen ... dumdidumdiduu ... !



gibst sonne und sehr warm oder wegen regen,das wir gleich ein bad nehmen können

tasse ist echt mal wat jutes


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

Bisher sieht die Vorhersage nach 30° aus ... naja warten wir bis Mittwoch mit dem Kaffeesatzlesen!
Froiiiiiiiiiiiiide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2008)

oh grad bei wetter.com geschaut.wird ja richtig geil warm in der hütte
na dann gehts richig ab in der nacht


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

Nicht vergessen 30°C klarer Himmel am Tag bedeutet dort 2.00 Uhr Nachts: 7°C ... !
Ärmlinge dabei haben ist bei dem Rennen keine Schande. 
Die Erfahrenen reisen sogar mit Daunenjacken an


----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen 30°C klarer Himmel am Tag bedeutet dort 2.00 Uhr Nachts: 7°C ... !
> Ärmlinge dabei haben ist bei dem Rennen keine Schande.
> Die Erfahrenen reisen sogar mit Daunenjacken an




wir sind letztes jahr lange  ohne die dinger gefahrenesrt bei meinem letzten einsatz mit bein und armlinge

wir kommen aus dem schwarzwald do ischs immer ä bisl frischer
daunenjacke erscht bei -10gradflachländer glaub ich scho sehr früher,oder wa meinscht phaty???


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

Alter Du benutzt 4 LoL-Smilie in einem Posting!!!
Es gibt Foren da wird man dafür gesperrt!!!
Ach so eine harte Sau bist Du? Naja wärste mal nackisch gefahren letztes Jahr dann hättest Du die Fox Gabel mit nach Hause genommen ... so mussten wir uns den blanken Arsch von Torture anschauen ... !


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

Moment Du wirst eh disqualifiziert!


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Juli 2008)

Letztes Jahr war es sehr schnell sehr kalt.
Nur das Lagerfeuer am Ortseingang war  noch mollig,darum sind die auch bis 4 Uhr nit ins Bett.
Ich gehe doch stark davon aus, daß die Strecke bei der Wetterlage  von der FFW Weidenthal noch gewässert wird,sonst muß man ja so viel trinken.
Irgendwie steigt die Spannung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> Moment Du wirst eh disqualifiziert!




wieso?????gibts nen grund???


----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ich gehe doch stark davon aus, daß die Strecke bei der Wetterlage  von der FFW Weidenthal noch gewässert wird,sonst muß man ja so viel trinken.
> Irgendwie steigt die Spannung.



trinken ist gesund

jo spannung ist voll da!!!!bin froh wenns los geht!!!


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

LAKTATSTUFENTEST IN TATEINHEIT MIT SMILIE MISSBRAUCH!!!!

Wehe wenn Colin dich findet!


----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> LAKTATSTUFENTEST IN TATEINHEIT MIT SMILIE MISSBRAUCH!!!!
> 
> Wehe wenn Colin dich findet!



muß doch mal testen,damit ich weiß das ich bisl power habe für das große ereignis.damit ich der strecke würdig bin,und net abkacke.

mal was anderes,die sturzstelle im stadion ist beseitigt odernet das ich wieder den halben sand von weidental an meinem knie habe.


----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2008)

DU warst das??? Mein Gott der Deutsche Meister im Hallen-Halma!!!


----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> DU warst das??? Mein Gott der Deutsche Meister im Hallen-Halma!!!



danke für diese ehre...das freut mich das dich noch an meine deutsche meisterschaft erinnerst


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juli 2008)

also, falls einem einzelfahrer das rennen zu hart / zu lasch / zu kalt / zu warm / zu sonstwas ist und sein einzelfahrer- platz loswerden möchte, ich nehme diesen gerne an! 
wäre prima, wenn es klappen würde


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Juli 2008)

Die haben extra den Dorfteich geleert ,natürlich nicht komplettt, um den Trail dort durchzulegen.
Danach kann man bei der Feuerwehr am Lagerfeuer wieder seine Sachen trocknen.
Das mit den Getränken oben war natürlich ein Scherz, da gibts höchsten ein paar Peitschenhiebe von Katrin und quäl dich du Sa.
Habt Ihr auch wieder den Trailbeleuchter engagiert, der letztes Jahr bis 3:00 in der früh am Eingang des Zieldownhill den Weg mit seiner Taschenlampe beleuchtet hat.
Was sagt eigentlich unser Wetterfrosch?


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (28. Juli 2008)

der wetterforsch (wetter.de) meldet bedeckte 24°C und eine regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 22% mit mittleren windböen bis zu 54 km/h aus westen ...


----------



## sash73 (29. Juli 2008)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> der wetterforsch (wetter.de) meldet bedeckte 24°C und eine regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 22% mit mittleren windböen bis zu 54 km/h aus westen ...



schön kühl und net so warmwenns so bleibt ohne regen dann gibts ne schöne hatz durch den wald
wir sind ja im wald da merkt man den wind ja net so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2008)

Gerade eben gefällt es Petrus den Wald ein wenig mit Regen zu besprengen. Nichts ernsthaftes. Ich sollte mal den Pegelstand der Wildschweinsuhle auf der Strecke prüfen und ggfs. ein wenig nachfüllen (400 Liter?).


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. Juli 2008)

Schei.. aufs Wetter! Hauptsache das Bier ist kalt! Das wird ein schönes Feschd!


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2008)

Hauptsach flääschwurschd


----------



## sash73 (30. Juli 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hauptsach flääschwurschd



genau heizen und fläääschworschd esse gell


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. Juli 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> genau heizen und fläääschworschd esse gell



Und viel Bier zum nachspülen...


----------



## phaty (30. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> also, falls einem einzelfahrer das rennen zu hart / zu lasch / zu kalt / zu warm / zu sonstwas ist und sein einzelfahrer- platz loswerden möchte, ich nehme diesen gerne an!
> wäre prima, wenn es klappen würde



klappt - email hast Du ... !


----------



## sash73 (30. Juli 2008)

cool da wäre dann der martin auch dabei


----------



## mad_borris (30. Juli 2008)

Ich freu mich, auch einen Startplatz ergattert zu haben, ich habe weder Infos zur Strecke noch sonst irgendwas, ich weiß nur, Start Sa-abend bis So-morgen und mehr will ich garnicht wissen, ich will einfach nur hoffen, daß ich eine Fahrgelegenheit finde, vom Job frei bekomme und dann steh´ich da und fahr einfach los, und freue mich auf Euch alle !!!

Bis dann, drückt mir die Daumen (wer will)


----------



## phaty (30. Juli 2008)

Aha ich seh schon - wir brauchen mal wieder einen Drogentest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawkxxl (30. Juli 2008)

ja ich denk sowieso dass dieses jahr doping kontrollen angesagt sind oda?


----------



## phaty (30. Juli 2008)

ja wir haben so ein Spezialverfahren - wird über die Sackhaare gemessen ... also nicht alles wegrasieren bitte!


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juli 2008)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Und viel Bier zum nachspülen...



so siehts aus ich bin ebenfalls mit nem Kumpel dabei

Gruß
stefan


----------



## Alter Ossi (31. Juli 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> ja wir haben so ein Spezialverfahren - wird über die Sackhaare gemessen ... also nicht alles wegrasieren bitte!



Steht Pfälzer Bier auf der Dopingliste??? Egal am Hintern hab ich auch noch ein paar Haare, funktioniert das auch?


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (31. Juli 2008)

ja egal wie es gemessen wird, hauptsache bier un pfälzer wein zählen net als doping ... alles andre is mir wurschd ...


----------



## Alter Ossi (31. Juli 2008)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> ja egal wie es gemessen wird, hauptsache bier un pfälzer wein zählen net als doping ... alles andre is mir wurschd ...



Die Pfälzer trinken ihren Wein ja aus 0,5l Eimern, da könnte man(n)
bei diesen Kontrollen schon auffallen! Man wird sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawkxxl (31. Juli 2008)

0,5l Eimern ... pff ... lächerlich  ... sowas nennt sich schobbeglas ... un bier wird ausm stää getrunke, is 1l ... Eimer fängt erst bei 5l an ...


----------



## Alter Ossi (31. Juli 2008)

Blackhawkxxl schrieb:


> 0,5l Eimern ... pff ... lächerlich  ... sowas nennt sich schobbeglas ... un bier wird ausm stää getrunke, is 1l ... Eimer fängt erst bei 5l an ...



  Badenser sind halt Weicheier, die trinken nur Viertele...


----------



## Blackhawkxxl (31. Juli 2008)

viertel *totlach* is ja lächerlich ... des ham wir zum vorkosten


----------



## kopfnikka67 (31. Juli 2008)

Meine Fresse, da wird sich die hiesige Alkoholindustrie freuen 
Damit ich mich auch ausweisen kann, werde ich vorsorglich auf der Strecke mal die Papiere mitnehmen 
Bei solch Trinkfesten wie Ihr da ankündigt wird sicher hinter jedem 2. Baum ein grünes Männchen stehn 
Oder sind die in der Pfalz bestechlich für 5l Badisches Bräu ?

Cu mehr oder weniger, auf ein oder 2 Augen 
Uwe


----------



## Alter Ossi (31. Juli 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, da wird sich die hiesige Alkoholindustrie freuen
> Damit ich mich auch ausweisen kann, werde ich vorsorglich auf der Strecke mal die Papiere mitnehmen
> Bei solch Trinkfesten wie Ihr da ankündigt wird sicher hinter jedem 2. Baum ein grünes Männchen stehn
> Oder sind die in der Pfalz bestechlich für 5l Badisches Bräu ?
> ...



Von trinkfest hab ich nichts gesagt, daß entscheidet die Tagesform!
Spaß wollen wir haben und da ist die beste Mischung, ein paar Bierchen trinken und schön durch die Nacht radeln!
Ich freu mich...


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Juli 2008)

Gibts eigentlich wieder bei jeder Zieldurchfahrt die Bieranimation?
Kumm her uff ze faahre,dringe ma enna.


----------



## Nafets190 (31. Juli 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich wieder bei jeder Zieldurchfahrt die Bieranimation?
> Kumm her uff ze faahre,dringe ma enna.



Bier in den Flaschenhalter oder in die Trinkblase, dann geht das auch ohne Stop. Zumindest eine Zeit..; Wer fit is kann natürlich auch mit einer Hand die Strecke fahren, in der anderen is die Bierflasche - wird dann nur schnell warm..


----------



## Kelme (1. August 2008)

Ihr Mädchen! Eine 10,5 km-Runde geht auch ohne "Zwischenverpflegung". Notfalls an einer der Straßenfeten stoppen und ein Zwischenpils nehmen. Ansonsten ab ins Ziel und von Holgi erklären lassen, warum eine Weiterfahrt eh keinen Sinn macht.


Kelme - am Ende der Pfifferlingspanik


----------



## Alter Ossi (1. August 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Bier in den Flaschenhalter oder in die Trinkblase, dann geht das auch ohne Stop. Zumindest eine Zeit..; Wer fit is kann natürlich auch mit einer Hand die Strecke fahren, in der anderen is die Bierflasche - wird dann nur schnell warm..



Bier in der Trinkblase geht gar nicht:kotz:


----------



## zeitweiser (1. August 2008)

Wie Trinkblase 
5 Liter Fässje auf dem Gepäckträger ist doch viel praktischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (1. August 2008)

Wenn noch jemand ne Lampe brauch,einfach bei Bike Aid vorbeikommen.
Hier wird dich gehilft.


----------



## zeitweiser (4. August 2008)

Der Holgi hat das tatsächlich gemacht.
Stellt sich an die Durchfahrt der Zeitnahme und winkt mit einem kühlen Blonden.
Komm wir trinken einen geht doch um nix......
Eine super Veranstaltung mit so vielen Eindrücken muß sich zuerst setzten.
Danke an  Phaty und sein gesamtes Team,die uns dieses herrliche Wochenende ermöglicht haben.
Die Strecke scheint übrigens auf den ersten Blick als leicht,aber so nach 5-6 Runden wird die Weidenthaler Wand zu einer immer höher werdenden Hürde und der Zieldownhill zu einen immer schwieriger werdenden Sinkflug,der bei der kleinsten Unachtsamkeit zu üblen Situationen führen kann.
SIS 2009 wir kommen wieder.


----------



## phaty (4. August 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Danke an die Phaty



Räusper ...


----------



## bofh (4. August 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> der Zieldownhill zu einen immer schwieriger werdenden Sinkflug,der bei der kleinsten Unachtsamkeit zu üblen Situationen führen kann.


19 oder 20 Abflüge gab es im unteren Teil, ca. 150m oberhalb der Rechtskurve auf der Wiese.

E.


----------



## phaty (4. August 2008)

Das Beste wäre wir lassen die Strecke andersrum fahren ... !


----------



## phaty (4. August 2008)

Kimple - Männerbild


----------



## sash73 (4. August 2008)

die orga war mal wieder super klasse,besser geht nicht mehr
mir hat das ganze wieder mega spaß gemacht,auch ohne stadion sturzdie spitzkere müsste man ja mir verdanken und nach mir benennen.war ja der erste,letztes jahr der da auf die nase flog

sonst wurden wir mit dem 3ten platz belohntdie sterecke fand ich wieder mega geil.bisl anders durch die auswaschungen.der zielldownhill war geil.man mußte nur unten rechtzeitig nach rechts wechseln,dann ging das super geil.

hoffe wir dürfen wieder kommen und versuchen 19runden zu schaffen.

danke phaty für die geile sause

ähm phaty,weist du vielleicht wer am ersten kleinen drop bilder gemacht hat????


----------



## phaty (4. August 2008)

Seh ich so aus als würde ich die Strecke kennen???

Jetzt wo Du Singlespeeder bist, kannst Du Dich ja auch mal im Eingangradforum anmelden und fragen! 

Pic of the night:


----------



## sash73 (4. August 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> Seh ich so aus als würde ich die Strecke kennen???
> 
> Jetzt wo Du Singlespeeder bist, kannst Du Dich ja auch mal im Eingangradforum anmelden und fragen!



war wohl für mich gedacht die antwort oder????

war scho mal auf dem forum,aber leider kann ich misch net registrieren

singlespeeder folgt und ist in der mache.wird hoffe ich dieses jahr noch was.habe da ein paar ideen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (4. August 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> Räusper ...



Sorry habs geändert


----------



## phaty (4. August 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> war wohl für mich gedacht die antwort oder????
> 
> war scho mal auf dem forum,aber leider kann ich misch net registrieren



Jessas nee ich dachte nach 2 Jahren SiS wärste schon ein bisschen abgehärtet


----------



## sash73 (4. August 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> Jessas nee ich dachte nach 2 Jahren SiS wärste schon ein bisschen abgehärtet



bei SIS kann man nur abgehärtet werdengeht aber noch mehr!!!!


----------



## phaty (4. August 2008)

Wo es doch so kuschelig war dieses Jahr ...


----------



## sash73 (4. August 2008)

phaty schrieb:


> Wo es doch so kuschelig war dieses Jahr ...




war es auch....und kalt war es auch nicht mal...


----------



## zeitweiser (5. August 2008)

******** wars.
http://www.alpencross.com/d649_schlaflos-im-sattel-2008.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (6. August 2008)

Ich krieg mein Dauergrinsen gar nicht mehr weg, so genial war das!
Außerdem muß ich noch härter werden fürs nächste Jahr, da fahr ich dann solo, weil mein Teampartner nach 2 Runden abgekackt hat!
Und wieder bestätigt sich meine Theorie, die besten Partys feiert man(n) in der Pfalz!!!


----------



## phaty (26. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag Ladies!

Ich weiss nicht ob es in den großen Weiten des IBC schon Informationen über SiS2009 gibt, daher habe ich gerade - über die Seite von Kopfnikka Uwe - diesen Thread ausgegraben.

SiS2009 ist ausgebucht! Sollte hier jetzt jemandem die Geltube ins Müsli fallen weil er unbedingt dabei sein wollte, möge er sich melden.
Am einfachsten ist im Moment ein einsamer Fahrer der ein 4er Team sucht (sowas geht immer) oder vielleicht noch ganze 4er Teams die sich hier finden. Von den Dicken Singlespeedern (die immer rarer werden) könnten noch ein paar auf den eigentlichen Start verzichten. Wir reden hier aber (im Moment) nur von vereinzelten Lücken auf der Liste.
Am 1.4. wird geschaut wer final alles die Stargebühr gezahlt hat und dann mischen wir neu. Allerdings geht da erfahrungsgemäß auch nicht mehr viel.






[email protected]


----------



## Nafets190 (26. Februar 2009)

wenns dumm läuft kriche ich am 01.08. nicht in Weidental sondern irgendwo anders (eingekleidet in Flecktarn) im Matsch rum


----------



## phaty (26. Februar 2009)

Memmenverein ... ! Soll ich Dir einen Freistellungsantrag schreiben?


----------



## tvaellen (1. März 2009)

wenn es eh schon ausgebucht ist, braucht man ja auch keine Werbung mehr zu betreiben


----------



## phaty (1. März 2009)

ja der Grat zwischen Information und Werbung ist ein schmaler ...


----------



## Keili (6. Juli 2009)

phaty schrieb:


> ja der Grat zwischen Information und Werbung ist ein schmaler ...




und deshalb zur Information hier noch das SCHLAMMBEIN Lied für dieses Jahr SiS. 

Weidenthal 


Ach ja dieses Jahr natürlich 30.7 bis 2.8.

Zum Konzert am Freitag Abend kann man natürlich auch kommen, wenn man keinen Startplatz mehr ergattern konnte. Evtl hat man ja auch Glück und einer der Starter hat Samstags keinen Kraft mehr zum Fahren....

Keili


----------



## phaty (6. Juli 2009)

Mach mir bloss keine Werbung mehr für den Freitag - ich hab die Anzahl der Dixie Klos schon verdoppeln müssen! Wir sind dermaßen dicht ... !

Ich glaub ich lass noch ein paar Trümmerbruch T-Shirts machen.


----------



## Keili (6. Juli 2009)

Hattest du nicht irgendwo die Röntgenaufnahme der Beckenfraktur vom letzten Mal?

Keili


----------



## phaty (6. Juli 2009)

Nur fast ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juli 2009)

Hast dir da wohl einen Dämpfer mit einbauen lassen


----------



## as7805 (20. Juli 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hast dir da wohl einen Dämpfer mit einbauen lassen



Ja, ich war letztes Jahr mit Starrgabel unterwegs. Dieses Jahr wird es zwar nun wenigstens ein Hardtail, aber das Titan im Rücken federt dann vielleicht auch noch ein bißchen ;-)

Gruss Alex


----------



## phaty (20. Juli 2009)

as7805 schrieb:


> Ja, ich war letztes Jahr mit Starrgabel unterwegs. Dieses Jahr wird es zwar nun wenigstens ein Hardtail, aber das Titan im Rücken federt dann vielleicht auch noch ein bißchen ;-)
> 
> Gruss Alex



Alex alte Hütte! Ich versuch dich schon ewig über email zu erreichen, kam keine Antwort! Ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht ... ! Du kommst also??? Grandios!


----------



## as7805 (20. Juli 2009)

phaty schrieb:


> Alex alte Hütte! Ich versuch dich schon ewig über email zu erreichen, kam keine Antwort! Ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht ... ! Du kommst also??? Grandios!



Hi Phaty, klar komme ich! Wohin hast Du denn gemailt (Adresse vielleicht besser per PN)? Bekomme hier täglich eigentlich dutzende Mails problemlos.

Gruss Alex


----------



## phaty (20. Juli 2009)

Klarer Fall von Weltverschwörung


----------



## sash73 (20. Juli 2009)

hallole leutz,phaty

danke phaty das wir im 2er für waridi starten dürfen...voll super netter zug von dir!!!!

grüße sash


----------



## phaty (20. Juli 2009)

Dafür mussten die mich ganz schön bestechen!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Phaty

Damit du Deine "Ex Kurbel" mal zu Gesicht bekommst 
Das sollte dieses Jahr mein Gefährt sein, aber aus gesundheitlichen ( Hüstelhüstel) Gründen darf ich diesmal sogar "nur" zuschauen und Platz für den SSP ist keiner im Gefährt.

Uwe


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Juli 2009)

Das erste freie Training für SIS ist beendet.
Noch 4 mal schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaty (27. Juli 2009)




----------



## zeitweiser (27. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie furchterregend diese Weidenthaler Wand
Von einem verantwortungsvollen Veranstalter erwarte ich eigentlich hier die genauen HÖHENMETER


----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ...
> Von einem verantwortungsvollen Veranstalter erwarte ich eigentlich hier die genauen HÖHENMETER


Genau deshalb kriegst du keine . Fingerchen nehmen und dann passt das.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so sehe, lass ich mich schon nach der ersten Runde voll saufen.


----------



## phaty (28. Juli 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so sehe, lass ich mich schon nach der ersten Runde voll saufen.



Das war der Plan!

Leibchen?


----------



## Dddakk (30. Juli 2009)

phaty schrieb:


>



Warum reden alle von der Weidenthaler Wand?
Meine 3-jährige hat das Ablenkmanöver sofort erkannt:
Da ist ein Wolf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (30. Juli 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Warum reden alle von der Weidenthaler Wand?
> Meine 3-jährige hat das Ablenkmanöver sofort erkannt:
> Da ist ein Wolf!



Lustig, meine Kleine (4 Jahre) hat sofort einen großen Hund erkannt!

Kinder, Kinder...


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Wolf oder Hund.
Das sind 280 echte Hömes pro Runde.
Egal
Ich sag mal 12 Runden an.


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. Juli 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wolf oder Hund.
> Das sind 280 echte Hömes pro Runde.
> Egal
> Ich sag mal 12 Runden an.



Ich versuche mal 8 Runden! Ich fahre auch nur mit einem Gang...

Hauptsache bis morgens 6Uhr durchhalten...

Das wird ein Spass, morgen gehts los...


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juli 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wolf oder Hund.
> Das sind 280 echte Hömes pro Runde.
> Egal
> Ich sag mal 12 Runden an.



Da hast du dir deine Ziele aber hoch angesetzt aber runter gehen kann man ja immer noch.


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. Juli 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da hast du dir deine Ziele aber hoch angesetzt aber runter gehen kann man ja immer noch.



Spätestens nach der 2.Runde überlegt er sich sein Vorhaben!

Ich bin letztes Jahr 7 Runden gefahren und es war nicht ohne, gerade weil die Müdigkeit sich einmischt...

Außerdem soll SIS doch Spaß machen!


----------



## Dddakk (30. Juli 2009)

12 Runden wären dann ca. 144 km und 3300 HM?
Röchel....


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da hast du dir deine Ziele aber hoch angesetzt aber runter gehen kann man ja immer noch.


 Als Wiederholungstäter von 13 mit Starrgabel im letzten auf 12 ist doch nicht so unrealistisch.


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Übrigens
Seit einigen Tagen könnt Ihr 16 saarländische Teilnehmer des legendären Nachtrennens SIS live bei Ihren Vorbereitungen und insbesondere während und nach dem Rennen verfolgen.

Die ersten Berichte aus Weidenthal werden ab morgen, wenn das traditionelle Rockkonzert der Gruppe Schlammbein stattfindet zu sehen und zu lesen sein.

Richtig interessant wird es dann am Samstag um 20:52 wenn das Rennen startet und bis 5:59 am Sonntagmorgen Rundkurs abläuft.
Viel Spass beim Lesen


----------



## Alter Ossi (31. Juli 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Als Wiederholungstäter von 13 mit Starrgabel im letzten auf 12 ist doch nicht so unrealistisch.



Hut ab... ich sag nix mehr... fahr aber vorsichtig, letztes Jahr haben sich ja ein paar Jungs ziemlich wehgetan...


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Juli 2009)

Iss klar.
Dieses Jahr hab ich ne 100er Gabel drin.
Das sollte für den Zieldownhill reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (31. Juli 2009)

das wird ein spaß werden morgen die runden zu heizen sind mit 10mann am start 2x4er und 1x2er,im2er starte ich mal wamal sehen was wir reissen können.

die strecke ist geil,und die "wand" ist eine geile sache wenn man uphill liebt

bis morge leutz

sash


----------



## Quente (1. August 2009)

Der Freitag bei SIS oder " Was rauscht heute so in meinem Ohr? "

http://picasaweb.google.de/quente01/SIS?authkey=Gv1sRgCIyltJTCpt2_wQE&feat=directlink


----------



## Alter Ossi (2. August 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> das wird ein spaß werden morgen die runden zu heizen sind mit 10mann am start 2x4er und 1x2er,im2er starte ich mal wamal sehen was wir reissen können.
> 
> die strecke ist geil,und die "wand" ist eine geile sache wenn man uphill liebt
> 
> ...



Euer Kimpel is ja ein Tier...


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2009)

Soo bin auch mal wieder wach  
@ phaty ich habe ein sehr geiles Wochenende jetzt hinter mir und muss dem Team von dir und den ganzen Helfern ein großes Lob aussprechen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Von Freitag an mit Schlammbein bis zum Ende des Rennens war alles super.
Nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder.


----------



## liquidnight (2. August 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Soo bin auch mal wieder wach
> @ phaty ich habe ein sehr geiles Wochenende jetzt hinter mir und muss dem Team von dir und den ganzen Helfern ein großes Lob aussprechen.



Moin. Weiß schon jemand, ob oder wann  und wo eine Ergebnisliste der SIS2009 erscheint ?


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2009)

die werden wohl erst die Tage erscheinen, die müssen sich jetzt erst mal eine Woche von uns erholen.


----------



## Keili (2. August 2009)

Schön, dass ihr da wart!
Ergebnisliste? Ja! Wann? Bald! Wo? Frag nicht so blöd!

Keili


----------



## Alter Ossi (2. August 2009)

Keili schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr da wart!
> Ergebnisliste? Ja! Wann? Bald! Wo? Frag nicht so blöd!
> 
> Keili



Das war großes Kino!!! Wir hatten riesig Spass...

Habt ihr fein gemacht


----------



## Dddakk (2. August 2009)

Von Freitag bis Sonntag nur 4 Stunden Schlaf.
Das muss besser werden: 0 Stunden Schlaf!

Super geile Veranstaltung! Danke an Keili, Phaty, Kelme und all die Helfer. Und das super Volk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (2. August 2009)

letzte vorbereitungen: 




vor dem start:




start:




super verpflegung:





vielen dank an phaty, keili und alle helfer und teilnehmer!!!

cheers,
greg

PS: nächstes mal fahre ich MIT federgabel


----------



## zeitweiser (2. August 2009)

Ein  absolut einmaliges Event mit einmaligen Veranstaltern und Teilnehmern.
Nächstes Jahr  auf jeden Fall wieder wenn es heisst

*SIS2010*
*Woodstock,Wacken, Weidenthal*


----------



## Alter Ossi (3. August 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ein  absolut einmaliges Event mit einmaligen Veranstaltern und Teilnehmern.
> Nächstes Jahr  auf jeden Fall wieder wenn es heisst
> 
> *SIS2010*
> *Woodstock,Wacken, Weidenthal*



Grüß Dich! Und hast Du die 12 Runden geschafft!


----------



## zeitweiser (3. August 2009)

Um kurz vor 6 hatte ich 11 .
2-3 Minuten früher hätte ich die 12. noch dranhängen können.


----------



## Alter Ossi (3. August 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Um kurz vor 6 hatte ich 11 .
> 2-3 Minuten früher hätte ich die 12. noch dranhängen können.



Nicht schlecht! Ich hatte 7 und mein Teampartner 3 Runden ( er fährt erst seit 3Wochen MTB) und wir waren echt zufrieden!


----------



## utzinator (3. August 2009)

Skoll Volks,

neben dem T-Shirt / Tricot-Wagen am Start stand ein oranger Voodoo Rahmen zum Verkauf.
Ich konnte dort den Verkauefer nicht finden.
Also-..hab Interesse bzgl. Aufbau einer low Budget SSS Rades .

bitte melden )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (3. August 2009)

das war wieder ein mega geiler spaßvon jahr zu jahr immer besser

danke nochmals an alle helfer und orgas.danke an phaty das wir starten durften und den 3ten platz in der 2er uns sichern konnten.

stimmung wie immer suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!!!!leute suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!!!!!

nächstes jahr wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

grüß sash


----------



## sash73 (3. August 2009)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Euer Kimpel is ja ein Tier...



kimpel ist ein sehr harter burscher und ein super kumpel dazu!!!

super kimpel hast das gemacht


----------



## Kelme (3. August 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> kimpel ist ein sehr harter burscher und ein super kumpel dazu!!!
> 
> super kimpel hast das gemacht


Der alte Nacktfahrer ...


----------



## Dddakk (3. August 2009)

Vorschlag für nächstes Jahr:
Sonderwertung: Coolstes Bike ohne Pedale!


----------



## sash73 (3. August 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der alte Nacktfahrer ...



jaja der kimpel immer was los bei ihm


----------



## sash73 (4. August 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> das war wieder ein mega geiler spaßvon jahr zu jahr immer besser
> 
> danke nochmals an alle helfer und orgas.danke an phaty das wir starten durften und den 3ten platz in der 2er uns sichern konnten.
> 
> ...



ohne meinen suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper freund TIMO wäre ,der sensationelle, Platz nicht drinne gewesen!!!!Danke das DU so ein super fighter bist und wir super harmonieren!!!
nächste saison schlagen wir zu!!!!ob maras,sis oder 24h rennen,ich freu mich dich zu kennen und mit dir zu fahren!!!ein wahrer Freund!!!

Ein riesen Danke an Waridi,die uns super betreut haben,ihr seit einfach superklasse!!!!Danke!!!Freu mich mit euch auf die 24hWM!!!!

lg sash


----------



## lomo (6. August 2009)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Moin. Weiß schon jemand, ob oder wann  und wo eine Ergebnisliste der SIS2009 erscheint ?



Ja gibt es. Einfach mal bei http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de vorbeischauen


----------



## kimpel (6. August 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> jaja der kimpel immer was los bei ihm


Ich dachte ja nach den 3Runden das die Nacht ein Desaster mit Mittelfeldplazierung wird, da muss man sich doch mal absichern, ausserdem hat der Grosse eine Runde vorher noch ausdrücklich danach verlangt.


----------



## phaty (6. August 2009)

kimpel schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja nach den 3Runden das die Nacht ein Desaster mit Mittelfeldplazierung wird, da muss man sich doch mal absichern, ausserdem hat der Grosse eine Runde vorher noch ausdrücklich danach verlangt.




Zeig doch den Buben mal was du für deinen nackten Arsch gewonnen hast!


----------



## kimpel (7. August 2009)

phaty schrieb:


> Zeig doch den Buben mal was du für deinen nackten Arsch gewonnen hast!


...Schwerbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (7. August 2009)

kimpel schrieb:


> ...Schwerbau




das hast verdient

sash


----------



## zeitweiser (12. August 2009)

so wars
http://www.alpencross.com/d857_schlaflos-im-sattel-2009-infiziert.html


----------



## phaty (12. August 2009)

Oh Gott bitte nicht noch mehr Werbung machen  ...
Danke für den Bericht Martin!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (12. August 2009)

Werbung 
öööh, *Nicht Werbung* !!!!!!!!!


----------



## utzinator (12. August 2009)

weiss denn niemand von wem der Voodoo Wanga Rahmen im Zielbereich war der zum Verkauf stand?


----------

